# Road trip to legally purchase CCs



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

If I were itchin' to do a road trip to Canada to legally purchase CCs for my own personal consumption, and my geographic region were somewhere along the Michigan/Ohio/Pennsylvania/New York border, what B&M would give me the best selection and price?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Brutal, brutal taxes in Canada.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It's cheaper to get on a cruise ship from Miami...go to any port what isn't part of the US and buy em up. I rent a couple of 18 year olds along with me and my wife and can bring back 400 cigars....#thinkoutsidethebox.


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

I think the tax in Canada is like 60% or more, correct me if I am wrong guys. I would rather fly down to mexico or heck even go to cuba then to go buy from Canada unfortunately. 

But to answer your question there are a couple La Casa Del Habanos in Canada that I would go to if I were to buy there. One is in Toronto and the other is Montreal, either or would be a good place to buy them, I love shopping at a LCDH because they keep the cigars in perfect condition and usually have the best selections. 

There used to be an awesome LCDH in Windsor which is right outside of Detriot, but the owner said their shop burned down and they are in the middle of rebuilding currently. Very sad to hear that news, a tragedy, and I mean nothing bad when I say I wish I was around for to smell the smoke off that fire.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Are you donating massive amounts of blood, or cutting corners by trading a kidney?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I used to go to Canada once a year (this is the first year in a while we haven't gone), and I always bring my Cubans up there with me!


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

aww, shucks I was looking forward to a road trip .. Thanks for the input on taxes + 48 hours. 2 conditions I was not aware of previously. Pretty much voids the incentive to travel.


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I have a relative who often travels to British Columbia, Canada. Thought I might have them bring back a box or two of habanos for me . . till I found out about their high taxes. End of that notion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Yeah. Tobacco and alcohol taxes up here SUCK!


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Yeah. Tobacco and alcohol taxes up here SUCK!


I used to make trips over to Windsor to re-stock. Taxes are brutal now. Was surprised when about a year ago, I was visiting and went to buy a few sticks for home and they won't even let you in the humidor anymore. Had to pick what I wanted out of a catalog and the cashier would go into the humidor and get it.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Yeah. That may be due to the new law where they can't "display" tobacco products.
So cigarettes etc are all now kept in cabinets or under the counter and you have to ask for what you want. They fish around and find it and give it to you.


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

I swear, between that and taxes they're sucking all of the fun out of life...

I've reached the point where I just bring my own cigars everywhere we travel. Even in the places where I know that the taxes aren't brutal (like Canada) I can't guarantee that they will have what I smoke in stock and at the right humidity. Pretty sure that the LCDH would have me covered, but I have not yet made it to one.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Matt_21 said:


> Yeah. That may be due to the new law where they can't "display" tobacco products.
> So cigarettes etc are all now kept in cabinets or under the counter and you have to ask for what you want. They fish around and find it and give it to you.


I noticed that too. Sucks all the fun out of it.

Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------

